# Is this a good setup for a 29 gallon tank?



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

29 gallon aquarium - 
Fluval 1 filter -
Red sea turbo CO2 bio system & diffuser -
100% fluorite substrate - 
65watt Coralife Lighting - 
Large driftwood -
Anubis Nana, Brazilian Pennywort, Java Moss, Italian Vallisneria, Hornswort, Water sprite.
Many more plants coming soon.
4 Malaysian Trumpet Snails, 5 Badis fish, 4 gold Tetra, 3 Otocinclus Catfish, 3 scarlet Badis fish, 4 neon tetras, 1 Amono shrimp.

Should I turn off the CO2 diffuser at night or just let it go?

The reason I made this post is to ask about how my fish load will do with this setup? My load is not heavy now, but I will be stocking more soon and replacing the filter I have in there now to a Fluval plus 1, or should I go with a Fluval Plus 2?

I want to stock ALOT of plants in this tank.

I will buy a CO2 Injection kit later in time, but for right now this is the setup I am looking at creating right now. Just want to make sure this is the right stuff before I buy.

The only thing I am changing is the Filter from the set up I already have now.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can run your C02 24/7 if you wish. As long as your fish don't gasp at the surface, you'll fine. You could also run a bubbler at night (or any extra surface agitation) to get extra airation in the tank. 

You might want to look into a Rena Filstar filter instead of a Fluval, they are much better filters IMO.

Your fine with the fish load you have now. You may want to think about adding to your small school of Neons & Golds.


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Jag,

Looks like a good setup to me. I agree with Trenac about the Neons, they school really well. Though I don't have experiance with Rena or Fluval. I use an Eheim 2236 on my 29 gal.

I used to run a DIY Co2 setup similar to the Red Sea. I got great results from it, and it ran 24/7 without problems.



> I will buy a CO2 Injection kit later in time, but for right now this is the setup I am looking at creating right now.


Once you go with the Pressurized Co2 I believe you will want to shut it off at night as most of us do. BTW I noticed a huge change after going pressurized.



> I want to stock ALOT of plants in this tank.


Once you get the tank heavily planted you will want to really look into your Fert. routine. A bit of reading in the http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/science-aquatic-fertilizing/ forum will amaze....and possibly confuse you...(as it has me...lol).

Good luck!


----------



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I was worried about such a small filter GPH rating and not being able to add carbon, don't I need carbon in my filtration or at least have the option to do so?

I was only going to put a few Neon Tetra's in the tank because I would think more than just a few would be to many for the filtration? How many do you think I can have in my tank with out causing a load problem? 
My Gold tetra are 2" and the gang of 4 seems pretty happy, I feed them baby Chiclid food so they are larger than most Gold Tetras.

I'm going to make a DIY CO2 system this week until I can afford CO2 Injection, I will be doing my 75 gallon setup with about 50 plants after I get the CO2 Injection system, that's if I am able to sell my Jaguar Chiclid to someone who will take care of her. [smilie=n:

After I build my DIY CO2 and can start buying my plants.

Here's what I have going so far, I will probably be buying my filter in the next couple days, then I will sell my EMP-400

I bought some driftwood today 

[IMG]http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f192/Picturesfrom2006/uvth.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

In a planted tank the plants act as filtration, the heavier you plant the tank the better off you are. Plus if you buy a filter rated for say a 45 gallon tank, you will have plenty of filtration to take care of a heavier fish load. Since your Golds are already 2" & seem happy as they are you may just want to add a larger school of Neons. But adding a couple more Golds want hurt either, it's up to you.

Most people do not run carbon in their planted tanks all the time, only to remove medications or cloudy water etc.. Carbon can remove nutrients needed by the plants when new, but after a few weeks begins to loose it's ability to do so & will act as another form of bio-filtration. 

Your tank is looking good already. Looking forward to seeing it fully planted.


----------



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

trenac said:


> In a planted tank the plants act as filtration, the heavier you plant the tank the better off you are. Plus if you buy a filter rated for say a 45 gallon tank, you will have plenty of filtration to take care of a heavier fish load. Since your Golds are already 2" & seem happy as they are you may just want to add a larger school of Neons. But adding a couple more Golds want hurt either, it's up to you.
> 
> Most people do not run carbon in their planted tanks all the time, only to remove medications or cloudy water etc.. Carbon can remove nutrients needed by the plants when new, but after a few weeks begins to loose it's ability to do so & will act as another form of bio-filtration.
> 
> Your tank is looking good already. Looking forward to seeing it fully planted.


ok I see, thank you :tea:


----------

